# Snapping Turtle Creamy Soup



## slapaho_injun (Feb 27, 2019)

My first try and it was very good. I basically looked at many soup recipes, then thought back  on some of the other soups I’ve made and came up with this. I’m keeping this one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2019)

Man been a while since I've had this ours was not creamy though more like a regular veggie soup.

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 27, 2019)

Now I want to go and kill me a snapping turtle..


----------



## slapaho_injun (Feb 27, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man been a while since I've had this ours was not creamy though more like a regular veggie soup.
> 
> Warren


I’ve had the stew, the creole & the creamy...... all good but this is my favorite since I was a kid.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Feb 27, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Now I want to go and kill me a snapping turtle..



Getting one seems like the easy part. Butchering them.....that took some beers! 

Well worth it in the end tho. I will be making it every deer camp & venison processing weekend going forward. Everyone loved it. Something we just don’t see much and it was delicious to boot!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 27, 2019)

Turtle is absolutely incredible, I love fried softshell turtle.
Actually I love any turtle any way I can get it.
And your's look pretty damned good.
Nice cook of what is nowadays a very unusual and somewhat exotic dish.
*Like!*


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2019)

My grandmother use to make turtle potpie. If its a true snapping turtle isn't it crazy how many different flavors of meat it has.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Feb 27, 2019)

There’s a little place down here in New Orleans, some may have heard of it.  Mandinas on Canal in the Mid City area. They have turtle soup, and serve it with a hard boiled egg, topped w dry sherry. 

I could eat that stuff by the gallon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks good! Brings back some memories. I made 50 gallons of Snapper Soup a month at one Country Club I cooked at. Pretty Good stuff although a little Clove forward for my taste. Picking the Snapper was a lot of work and it took 3 Big Snapper to get enough meat. 
Must a been a pretty Hungry fella', whomever jumped on the back of a big Snappin' Turtle thinkin', " I don't know what this ugly suckered is but I'M EATIN' IT!!! "...JJ


----------



## slapaho_injun (Feb 27, 2019)

The funky reptilian smell of a turtle while butchering it makes you think there is no way this can be delicious & even the parboiled liquid is a bit strong. I throw that away with the bay leaves. The finished product as I did it, had nothing but tenderness & deliciousnous! 

There are so many different types of meat , you’re right about that. The neck looks like lobster, the back straps too, the quarters are dark and chunky. 

All said, it is a delicacy and I’m glad to have found a way to make it for my family.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 27, 2019)

Your soup looks fantastic Chief.

We have a lot of snappers in the ditches, around here and I've put a lot of thought into harvesting some, but I've also watched a couple you tube videos on the butchering process / ordeal and those have put a damper on my enthusiasm.

Still like to have a taste but not willing to commit the time to the job.  Not hungry enough, I guess.  Ribs look a lot easier.


----------



## mfatty500 (Feb 27, 2019)

Had a little tavern about an hour away from me, that I used to go to quite often to get fried turtle, they were the largest user of turtle in the state of Illinois (so they say) and was about the last tavern around to have Schlitz on tap. So it was a win-win for me. Also our local VFW used to make Turtle soup for free on Veterans Day every year .


----------



## newsmokerky (Feb 27, 2019)

Man, brings back memories.  I used to run limb lines all over when I was a kid.  We ate turtle at least once a week.  Haven't had turtle meat in 30 years.  I need to fix that this Spring/Summer.


----------



## kawboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Spent one summer in high school trapping snappers. A little restaurant south of us would buy as many as we could haul down there. My buddy's family ran a bait business, so we had plenty of bait and large tanks for storing turtles. Lots of fun, except for almost 'donating' a thumb to big one once.


----------

